# What kind of cheese grater do you like?



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

We currently have an older version of this kind and I am looking for one that is easier to hold/use. I find this one awkward to hold over food when I'm trying to grate cheese onto the food, like when adding cheese to a pot of spaghetti or over a salad.









Also, what type of grater do you use when you need to grate a large batch of cheese for a recipe? These tower types look like they would be pretty stable, but may be difficult to clean?










Thanks


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I hate grating cheese....it always seemed to be my job as a child.

I use my food processor.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

If grating a large amount say for instance I'm making pizza and need several pounds of shredded/grated mozz...I use my food processor....
For smaller endeavors I love this one I bought at ...hmm cannot remember if it was Marshalls or TJ Maxx...same sort of close out store...
KitchenAid Box Grater
If I buy parmesean or romano type cheese for pasta dishes I have something like this for that task...
Google Image Result for http://www.mangiabenepasta.com/images/rotary_grater.jpg

Can you tell that I'm a kitchen gadget junkie?
Honestly i only buy quality products that aid in my cooking.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

If you clean a box grater right after use or put it in something to soak, it's not at all hard to clean. It's when the cheese gets dry and hard that it's so difficult to get off.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a small handheld one similar to below.. Just used it last night to make tostadas... I'd say mine is 20 years old or so, and still working great..


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Box grater, hands down favorite at our house. Usually block cheese is much cheaper than grated, so that's what we buy and grate it at home. Also is fresher tasting than what has been hanging in the baggie at the grocery store for a month or three. 

I find it easier to clean the box grater versus getting out the food processor and cleaning it up and putting all those parts away again.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ack..forgot the one like Simi steading linked...I use that for grating nutmeg nuts...


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I like the box grater...I can sit, put the bowl in my lap, and shred like crazy...LOL


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

We have a couple of microplane file graters. One is fine for nutmeg, the other is coarse for cheese.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Box grater, hands down. I let the cheese harden on it, then take a dry cloth or brush and wipe out the shreds. Then wash it.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I use either the food processor or the grater attachment for the kitchen aid mixer.

I prefer the box grater if I am going to grate by hand.

However, for lots of cheese, like for pizza, I buy the pre-grated in the 5 pound bag and freeze it


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

This....James

Google Image Result for http://fanaticscountryattic.com/fpdb/images/Box_Cheese_Grater_Antique_drawer_top_3.JPG


But we use one of these so we can store the leftovers, no waste....James

http://cdn.furniturefashion.com/image/2009/12/cheap cheese graters and store tupperware.JPG


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> is fresher tasting than what has been hanging in the baggie at the grocery store for a *month or three. *


YIKES! I'd find another store...


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

We found a brand new (lol) Salad Shooter at the Peddler's Mall for $3.00. It is great for shredding coarse cheese and pretty easy to clean up using hand washing, probably much easier in a dishwasher. We're trying to eat even more fresh food and thought this little gadget would help cut down on preparation time. I never have liked the tower grater.


----------

